# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Невозможно авторизироваться на форуме

## Yrtemed

Привет. Со вчерашнего вечера единственный способ залогиниться на данном форуме заново - это создать новый аккаунт (при регистрации логинишься автоматом без ввода пароля). Если выйти и попытаться зайти заново, введя свой пароль - говорит, что логин/пароль неправильный, а также превышен лимит попыток авторизации, и предлагает зайти заново через четверть часа (что совсем не помогает).

----------


## Yrtemed1

> попробуйте не выходить из аккаунта и ставить галку перед "запомнить?"


 Для этого в него надо сначала зайти  :Big Grin:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Здравствуйте. насчёт описанного вами всё известно. Надеюсь, в ближайшее время поправим.

----------


## dukha1

> Здравствуйте. насчёт описанного вами всё известно. Надеюсь, в ближайшее время поправим.


 Интересно, как некоторые под своими никами заходят? Я вот ниразу войти не смог.
Проблема решается?)

----------


## qwe1

> Здравствуйте. насчёт описанного вами всё известно. Надеюсь, в ближайшее время поправим.


 интересно, а в чем причина?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

А я бы хотела ник сменить. Тряпка, ты писал, что свяжешься с админом.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Проблема с авторизацией решена



> интересно, а в чем причина?


 Глюк форума

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Ник смени мой.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

я не могу

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> я не могу


  ты писал, что свяжешься с админом насчет проблем с авторизацией, так заодно можно было и про меня не забыть и сказать, что ник хочу сменить.

----------


## grey

Сейчас проблема осталась?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Сейчас проблема осталась?


 нет. просто ночью нельзя было зайти на форум из-за ошибки с БД (вообще сайт не открывался, тупо надпись на белом фоне). лично я бы связал эти проблемы с каким-то одним фактором и наванговал дальнейших косяков.

я тупанул, в слудующий раз просто принтскрин кину.

----------


## Pechalka

> Сейчас проблема осталась?


 Грей, смените и мне ник, в профайле у вас написала.

----------


## Pechalka

*Ну вот, написала грею в личку, ждала, ждала, а он ушёл и не поменял.*  :Frown:

----------


## Nabat

> *Ну вот, написала грею в личку, ждала, ждала, а он ушёл и не поменял.*


 Да ладно, нормальный ник, по крайней мере - оригинальный.

----------


## Pechalka

> Да ладно, нормальный ник, по крайней мере - оригинальный.


 приелся, хочу другой

----------


## Nabat

> приелся, хочу другой


 Женщина, одним  словом )

----------


## Pechalka

:Wink:

----------


## Pechalka

путешествие слона в жопе таракана :Mad:

----------


## Pechalka

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

